# any upcoming catfishing tournaments



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Any one know of any central Ohio catfishing tournaments coming up soon?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The Central Ohio Catfish CLub is fishing O'Shay on July 28th, the Tuscarawas County Bankfishers Association is having one in New Philadelphia on Aug. 4, and the NEOCATS Trail will be at Berlin Lake on July 28th. These are a few that I hope help you out. If you have any questions, drop me a line.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

What part of central ohio are you in? We would love to have you out to a tourney. You can find our scheudle at our website. 

If you are farther up north, Neocats runs a great tourney.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm checking the weather right now!

Question: If I were to ring my 8 year old to the tourney, even though tourney rules are two poles per team member, would he still be able to only fish one pole, since he does not have an Ohio license?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

In the NEOCATS touneys he can fish two poles. I have no problem with you helping out the little guy.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking that there was an Ohio regulation that stated if someone did not have a license they could only use one pole. If we could still use 4 rods between us, I think he'd be my partner if I fish this tomorrow.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not sure, but I'll find out soon.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

this weekend at Indian Lake-annual catfish tourney-15.00 entry for the weekend.I'm not sure of all details but if you go to indian lake site you can find them. payout is based only on one fish,but i believe first place is around 2500.00.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

To those interested...

Deer Creek Catfish Association will be holding two more open tournaments this year. August 11 at Paint Creek Lake 7pm-2am (boat ramp just off Rt. 50), and September 8 at Deer Creek Lake 7pm-2am (boat ramp by the marina). These tournaments are open to everybody! For more details visit our website at www.deercreekcatfish.com

Good fishing! -BuckeyeTom-


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

August 11
August 25
September 22
October 6

Fish anywhere in the state of ohio
Sign up from 5:30-6:00pm
Weigh in at 1:00am
Five Fish Limit (over 15inches)
$10 per person
$2 big channel (optional)
$2 big flathead (optional)
$1 odd fish (optional)

Sign up and weigh in will be held at the Tusky Boat Ramp on the Tuscarawas River!!


----------

